
Security researcher fined for hacking hotel WiFi putting passwords on internet - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-researcher-fined-for-hacking-hotel-wifi-and-putting-passwords-on-the-internet/
======
humbermetallic
Hackers are indeed a vital part of online security. There's no such thing as a
100% security online and exposing possible risks can have a positive outcome.
But I don't think that blogging about it with sensitive information is the
best way. Even if he wanted acknowledgement, informing the hotel and writing a
"clean" article about wifi security would have benefitted him more in my
opinion. Thank you for sharing. Any links to his blog article by the way?

